# Kian has a bad cough



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I caught it yesterday after we returned from the park. I thought at first it was because of the change in temp and him breathing in cooler air than he is used to. Last night while he slept he was coughing the odd time and sneezing. This morning he let a few coughs and when I went to see him at lunch it seems to have become worse. It's a real deep dry cough.
Could it be kennel cough? I really hope not. :-\
He has had all his shots and was given his treatment for kennel cough when he was younger (2 months ago).
We have an appt. with the vet tomorrow first thing, but is there anything we can do for him until then?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan had Kennel cough back in June. We had been at the dog park with him one afternoon and late that evening it started. I was surprised at how fast it came on. He sounded horrible and we felt so bad for him. He got meds from the doctor and no running for a couple of weeks and then was fine. It's really just a cold but keep him away from other dogs till you know for sure.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

NO RUNNING.... oh boy...
Thanks for the quick response.
I hope it's not too bad on him, his spirits are up and he's still doing his V dance when he sees me so that's all good ;D


----------

